# [EOM] Adepts?



## Dave Blewer (Jan 7, 2003)

Any advise on how to stat up an NPC Adept?  Are they just treated as Mages or are they treated differently to reflect their inferioty to PC classes?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 7, 2003)

I've never understood why people need NPC classes.  If you want a weaker spellcaster, just make the person lower level.  So a 10th level Adept is just, like, a 5th level Mage or something.


----------

